# How is this photo taken?



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone can help me to figure out how this picture was taken. If you take a look at the attachment, you will see a picture of a Lucky Brand shirt which appears to be on a body form mannequin. You can see that the torso is filled out, as are the arms, and it looks like the shirt is actually being worn. However, no part of the mannequin or body form is visible and, in fact, at the neckband, you can see the back of the shirt and the label. It's like the shirt is on an invisible mannequin...

So, I was wondering if anyone knows how this is done. I can't find any mannequins that would fill out a shirt in this way, but still allow the customer to see the neck label of the shirt (meaning, the mannequin itself does not have a neck). I would like to be able to display my shirts in images without the mannequin being visible and so that the neck label can clearly be seen. Is it photoshopped?


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Photoshop someone was wearing it and the cut him/her out and then took a picture of the inside where the tag is and place the tag cutout back in


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Probably using a green-screen. Or maybe a vampire was wearing the shirt when the picture was taken


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

it was probably a vampire.


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

i asked the same question myself a while back. the general consensus among the designers i spoke with all agreed that it's been 'shopped. i've played around with some images that i took and was able to come up with similar results. i also found that it was easier to just clip the mannequin neck out and leave out the back of the shirt altogether. less photoshop work...


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

vampire hahahaha Thats great...Best comment so far LOL


----------



## sharonses (Feb 27, 2009)

I know this is an old post but I just wanted to throw out that they do make clear acrylic body forms that end just below the shoulder... so that is an option if you don't want to spend the time in photo shop.


----------



## electrosketch (Mar 21, 2009)

I've mentioned this outfit a couple of times already (honestly, I don't work for them) but, GoMedia has body form shirt templates like the one pictured. Just drop your artwork into the template. The template requires Photoshop.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Ya. We have been doing this kind of photo for awhile now.

And we have a deal with go media where they make bare apparel templates for our distressed shirts.

They will probably be doing more of out stuff as we get new styles.

Lightening wash, glitter, hoodies etc.

They have the templates on their site now I think, check them out.

Beau



electrosketch said:


> I've mentioned this outfit a couple of times already (honestly, I don't work for them) but, GoMedia has body form shirt templates like the one pictured. Just drop your artwork into the template. The template requires Photoshop.


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

This is clearly a ghost wearing the shirt
DUH!


----------



## sharonses (Feb 27, 2009)

ClassicDisasterC said:


> This is clearly a ghost wearing the shirt
> DUH!


See, I prefer the vampires for pics - the ghosts always leave a foggy haze around the collar...


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Is kevin bacon pulling of that invisible man role into t shirt modeling biz again


----------



## neenaw (Apr 9, 2009)

BareApparel said:


> Ya. We have been doing this kind of photo for awhile now.
> 
> And we have a deal with go media where they make bare apparel templates for our distressed shirts.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in buying the tshirt templates at goMedia but I can only see distressed tshirts that have the mannequin look about them. Is it possible to remove the distressed look from these so you just have an ordinary tshirt? The tshirt template package they have are just flat tshirts rather than on a model...


----------



## electrosketch (Mar 21, 2009)

It may be that the distressed effect can be turned off. Maybe someone here who has them can post. If not, write GoMedia (they're easy going and helpful) and ask them if the effect can be turned off.


----------



## adigitaya (Feb 26, 2009)

is there any free templates available here that just look like in the go media site?


----------

